# vnstat service can't start



## forester (Jun 27, 2017)

Dear all,

I have installed TrueOS. To monitor network traffic I installed vnstat. Followed below steps. My issue is service is not starting. Could you guide me how to overcome this. I have very limited information about freeBSD platform. If you need other details please tell. Thanks in advance for your guidance.

Steps which I follow:
Main link I use it to install : https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/freebsd-install-vnstat-network-traffic-monitor-software/

1 - `sudo su`
2 - `pkg install vnstat`
3 - add em0 into /usr/local/etc/rc.conf
# default interface

```
Interface "em0"
```
4 - add below line to rc.conf
`echo 'vnstat_enable="YES"' >> /etc/rc.conf`
5 - try to start service
`service vnstat start`
* service: service  'vnstat' does not exist

#### My system information ####

```
[root@trueos-7861] /usr/home/uguler# about
===================
General information
===================
boot environment now (N) … 12.0-CURRENT-up-20170626_185306 NR 2017-06-26
after restart (R) … 12.0-CURRENT-up-20170626_185306 NR 2017-06-26
boot loader …………………………………… BSD
type ……………………… BIOS
CPU ………………………………………………………… Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 560 @ 2.67GHz
number of cores ……………… 1
host ……………………………………………………… trueos-7861
memory ………………………………………………… 2047 MB available, 1112 MB free
OS git branch ……………………………………………………………………………………… trueos-stable
OS git revision ………………………………………………………………………………… ac2f0aa3b
OS kernel build time ………………………………………………………… Wed 2017 Jun 21 01:09:23 UTC
OS kernel identity …………………………………………… (uname -i) GENERIC
OS platform (architecture) ……………………… (uname -m) amd64
OS release level ………………………………………………… (uname -r) 12.0-CURRENT
OS version and patch level …… (freebsd-version) 12.0-CURRENT
TrueOS package set ………………… STABLE
TrueOS version …………………………… TrueOS-Desktop-201706210948
uptime ………………………………………………… 44 mins
user …………………………………………………… root
More (TrueOS Desktop):
desktop environment …… Lumina
sound card driver ………… pcm0: <Sigmatel STAC9221 (Analog 5.1/2.0)> (play/rec) default
wireless driver ………………
X11 drivers ………………………… vboxvideo_drv.so
[root@trueos-7861] /usr/home/uguler#
```


----------



## usdmatt (Jun 27, 2017)

It seems you've already asked on the TrueOS forum which is where you're more likely to get an answer. TrueOS is heavily customised and appears to have replaced the FreeBSD rc subsystem. I suspect the vnstat port hasn't been patched to support their service framework.

On vanilla FreeBSD I have no issue installing vnstat and starting the service.


----------



## forester (Jun 27, 2017)

usdmatt said:


> It seems you've already asked on the TrueOS forum which is where you're more likely to get an answer. TrueOS is heavily customised and appears to have replaced the FreeBSD rc subsystem. I suspect the vnstat port hasn't been patched to support their service framework.
> 
> On vanilla FreeBSD I have no issue installing vnstat and starting the service.



Thanks for your answer. As you recommend I will chaise this case via TrueOS forum.


----------

